# Making a carrier more hedgie friendly



## missrockstar04 (May 10, 2011)

*Before:*

















*After:*

















We got the carrier today and I made a liner for the carrier and fleece "walls" to make the carrier safer and more comfy.

I think it turned out really cute, but I am wondering if there is anything else that I should add/change to make a 2 hour car ride from the breeder more comfy?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

That looks wonderful!! I like it. You can add some pieces of fleece for your hedgie to snuggle under and put a hand warmer or something similar under the liner for warmth.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

That's very cute!

I'd also be sure to bring some paper towels, in case of accidents. 
And perhaps more extra scraps of fleece. You may find that once you put your baby in there, there's lots of extra bouncing room that you may want to stuff with fleece. I always added a large folded piece of fleece for my boy so that there's no bouncing room whatsoever. However, he also travels well and doesn't get carsick. You may find yourself adjusting how you do things depending on your baby


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

That's adorable! (And I like the use of a regular pet carrier...it's been suggested this is best in case of an accident rescuers will easily spot the carrier). I would definitely suggest a pile of fleece strips in there for burrowing and comfort to probably sleep in during the majority of the trip. Personally I would make sure about a few paper towels or something too just in case he poops in there. Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## missrockstar04 (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for the tips everyone! We are going to pick her up on Saturday and are just trying to make sure everything is in order.



Immortalia said:


> I'd also be sure to bring some paper towels, in case of accidents.
> And perhaps more extra scraps of fleece. You may find that once you put your baby in there, there's lots of extra bouncing room that you may want to stuff with fleece.





nikki said:


> You can add some pieces of fleece for your hedgie to snuggle under and put a hand warmer or something similar under the liner for warmth.





sklock65 said:


> I would definitely suggest a pile of fleece strips in there for burrowing and comfort to probably sleep in during the majority of the trip. Personally I would make sure about a few paper towels or something too just in case he poops in there. Congrats on your new baby!


I have a snuggle sack I was going to put in there, but I like the idea of extra fleece too to cut down on bouncing around, and I'll put a hand warmer under the liner. I'll also add in the fleece scraps that we have in her igloo and bring some paper towels. Paper towels never even crossed my mind that's such a great idea.

Hopefully between the snuggle sack, extra fleece, and some fleece scraps she will be able to pick a place that is comfy for her. Thanks again for the suggestions and I'm glad you like the carrier.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

That's the carrier I have! I usually just shove a lotta fleece in there but that's a really cute idea! I may have to make a carrier liner now  Wonderfully roomy carrier, yeah?

But yeah, just more snuggle stuff to burrow in is good 

Quinnlee burrowed and stayed burrowed for the car ride home.
Clark walked around and around the huge carrier on the ride home :lol: (this is where your liner thing would be really nice to have, some of the corners in that carrier are kinda uncomfortable looking)

Instant assurance that I would have two very different hedgehogs.


----------



## missrockstar04 (May 10, 2011)

How funny that we have the same carrier and that your two hedgehogs are so different! Our cats are the same way. 

The walls were my fiance's idea and he helped me figure out how to make it work. The walls and liner are two separate pieces so that I can easily remove the liner to wash it without having to take out the walls every time. If you do want to make something similar and have any questions let me know!

Oh, and do you use the water/food bowl that came with it at all? I'm thinking if it isn't too high off of the ground it would be good for day trips to our parents' houses.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

I haven't used the included bowls because I was worried about spills from them & height. Hedgies don't really eat/drink a lot during the day anyhow. Overnight trips, however, they have collapsible kennels and I put regular ceramic food/water dishes in.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

To bring your hedgehog home, use a "used" Tee shirt to let the baby nest in. That way you get your scent on him/her and it solves the rolling around the carrier too! :lol:


----------



## missrockstar04 (May 10, 2011)

Oh, yeah putting our tee shirts in the carrier is a good idea. Thanks.


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

I showed Maggie your carrier walls and she was really impressed. We're not big fans of the teal color of his cage so Reginald is going to get "curtains" so all of his things match. She's very inspired by your carrier liner.


----------



## missrockstar04 (May 10, 2011)

I'm glad that my carrier was able to inspire her. Because the carrier was blue and tan I wanted to make it more girly while still having it match too. 

The curtains sound really cute! I'm sure Reginald will love them!


----------

